# The Evil That Men Do: Paul Borreson



## K1 (Feb 10, 2012)

*THE EVIL THAT MEN DO*

The following is a slightly modified version of an extract from Paul's new book 'The Stack'.
People describe me as controversial. It’s a tag I attract no matter what I say. I know this, that bodybuilding at its most hardcore is terrifying to Mr and Mrs average. If we try to make our sport acceptable to mere mortals then we have a couple of choices. Do we want to be fat or do we want to be small. Mr and Mrs average can accept nothing more because that is the way they look.

Does the human race not strive for the security of mediocrity. It takes courage to stand out, to be different. To be controversial. Here I am perhaps a controversial amongst controversial’s.
Nobody would notice you if you were small. I guess you can live with a little attention. Nobody is going to notice me if I rehash other peoples ideas. Guess I can live with that. I have worked hard for more than a decade coaching and learning to get to where I am now. I have pretty much personally experienced everything I write about. If I cannot defend it I will not say it.
If you have the knowledge to make you a 200 LB man, then a 230 LB man will have controversial things to say and all the little 200 LB people will criticise the lone 230 LB person. This is simply an extension of the drive for mediocrity.



Nietcher said:


> THAT YOU CAN DETERMINE THE WEAKNESS OF A MANS PERSONALITY BY THE AMOUNT OF CRITICISM THAT COMES FROM HIS MOUTH.



Through all the madness that surrounded me over the last few months I sat back and watched. I had a bunch of absolute nobody’s questioning the very foundations of my existence. I do not answer to these people and let my work be judged by its quality NOT the opinion of a few control freaks.

I moved to a new house in country with my wife and children. Bought myself that Staffordshire Bull Terrier puppy and completed The Stack Book. I finally managed to read The History Of Western Philosophy after 3 years, trained ate, slept and attended to my business.
I imagine a dog with a bowl of chicken happily eating its food when three other dogs come along and start growling. They want the food. If the dog looks up from its meal and growls back at one of the dogs the other two will move in and steal the food. The dog with the chicken needs to keep his head down and continue eating. Eventually the other dogs will start fighting amongst themselves or move onto another potential victim.

This is an important lesson. If you are to truly succeed as a bodybuilder then you need to keep your eyes well and truly focused on your bowl of food. Focus, do not let things distract you from achieving your objectives. Before we get into hard core use of pharmaceuticals lets agree for the thousandth time that you have to eat every couple of hours, consume plenty of quality protein, train your butt off in the gym and go to bed early each night.

Success is about being a participator rather than a spectator in your own life. Successful people do not stay up all night wrapped up in mindless gossip. They eat and get to bed.
From a platform of doing the basics we can open our eyes and our minds to untold possibilities. Scary stuff for the uninitiated. Remember the first time you injected yourself. Scary at the time and now you probably think nothing of it. Well, perhaps it is time to scare you again.

Extreme dose use of anabolic steroids does occur. It was inevitable given the mentality of us bodybuilders. I talk daily to people using 1 - 5 grams a week. Not just the odd person, hundreds of people.

I am not advocating such use, but I will tell you how it is done.

First it is not done all the time. It is a now and then stack to blast through sticking points. I am a part of a scientific study at The University Of South Glamorgan in Cardiff. We are looking at long term steroid users and assessing their health over many parameters. The people that have injured themselves are the people that stay on small to moderate doses all of the time. Later in the year Fergal Grace and myself with have a few papers published supporting my claim.

I believe but do not as yet have the scientific evidence to support me that high dose short duration cycles are much less harmful than longer moderate or even low dose courses.

I propose 15 – 30 day cycles with doses 1,000 mg a day.
Understand this, a course of this magnitude will produce rapid tissue gain and contradict much of what you currently believe. The possibility of it will attacked by skinny old men an ex champions alike. I say this, unless you have tried it, do not knock it.

You are not going to hurt yourself in 25 days. If you keep a watch for the danger signs such as rising blood pressure you can make appropriate adjustments as you go along. After such a stack I would have 15 days clear. The stack should be designed in such as way that the gear eliminates itself as soon as the off period begins.

I would then do a consolidation programme low dose. Under 1 mg per Kg of bodyweight per day for 6 weeks. The cycle logic I proposed in my first book The Anabolic Edge. Then I would have a 30 day break.

I believe that breaks longer than 30 days are unproductive. However, not having the breaks at all is downright stupid.

In our new book The Stack Book (the alpha session) Bill and I have a 10 point countdown before starting any programme let alone a big one.
Preparation is everything. I imagine a rocket ready to take off. It starts up it's engines, taxis out onto the run way and builds up speed. All the while the pilot initiates pre-flight checks. If anything is wrong the rocket aborts.

Too often we rush into programmes without adequate preparation and the plan comes crashing down.

Health matters. Sick people cannot possibly grow. So, if you are going to seriously have a crack at one of my short duration high dose programmes do the pre-flight checks first.

*PRE-FLIGHT CHECKS - COUNTDOWN TO THE STACKS *


*TEN*
Diet: Lots of protein, balanced nutrition, not an entirely liquid diet. Any protein supplements, not whey alone, but blends of different isolates.

*NINE*
Getting plenty of quality rest. A good 8 hours every night. If not, then this could be the first pharmaceutical step you should consider. Something to help you sleep. Once you go on a stack this will get even harder. Unless you sleep well, in which case leave well alone, augment your sleep with a safe option.
Absolutely never use GHB. This is no bodybuilding drug and has screwed up more people that Cannabis and Nubain put together. I despise all of these drugs. I was once addicted to Nubain and it crept up on me and swallowed me whole for a while.
HB does stimulate serotonin and this makes for a little GH production, but it stimulates considerably more cortisol and this makes for the big muscle shrink. I prefer a simple Benzodiazapene taken intermittently to avoid the possibility of dependence. Twice or three times a week when you really need it.
Products of choice are:
Lorazepam 50mg aka Seresta, aka Oxazepan.
iazepam 10-15mg.
itrazepam 50mg.
amazipam lingers the next day too much.
Another possibility is a good hypnotic which puts you to sleep but wears off once you are in deep sleep. These are non-addictive.
opiclone
enzo’s are the world’s ultimate GH stimulators as well. You must be careful to not take them then go out. Be strict on yourself and have deliberate nights when you do and do not use them. I use them after back and legs.
Stay away from the latest Hypnoval craze, you lose time on this drug and do not use Nubain under any circumstances, it is insidious and horrible and has ruined more bodybuilders than I can remember.

*EIGHT*
There is no point starting the stack if you cannot get to the gym over the next few weeks. Select a stack that is appropriate to your imminent lifestyle. Likewise, if you are injured or your wife is about to have a baby. Think before you press the fire button to launch the stack rocket. Are all systems go ?

*SEVEN*
Health: Are you ill ? If so, is it something that will clear up with a good course of antibiotics ? Remember, a gear course will first drop your immune system, so if you are sick now you will be worse shortly after and this will crash the rocket. Most infections can easily be killed off using a course of antibiotics. Indeed there is the high possibility that you are low grade.

What do I mean by this ?
Low grade means that you carry a virus in your body at a level, which your immune system can control but it cannot put out the fire.

A good friend of mine called Mick had not gained for two years. He was demotivated, having problems sleeping and feeling very low. I studied his blood test and I suspected that he was low grade, his thyroid was low to mid-normal and his globulin was elevated, a clear sign of someone fighting an infection. Mick took Inosine Pranobex for 20 days, 4 tablets a day. He has gained over 40 LB in the year since and his life changed within a week for the better. He had been low grade.

Inosine Pranobex fortifies the immune system against viral infection and I use a course twice a year or if I am run down cannot shake off a virus. For general bacterial infections antibiotics are a must

My preferences are:
oxycyline, 100mg per day.
Otherwise Amoxicillin 3 times 500mg per day, combined with Tetracycline which kills one particular anerobe that Amoxicillin cannot get.
or abscesses, you cannot beat Augmentin, which is far superior to Fluhroxicillin; the cheaper alternative.

*SIX*
Finances: Be sure that you can afford the stack you are about to undertake. There is no point over-stretching yourself and not having enough money to eat. I believe that the runway ahead should be clear from the start. I like to have everything I am going to need ready in my special cupboard at the start. This way you can always build little pyramids with the gear boxes and castles with the protein tubs.

*FIVE*
Remove all demotivators. There are things that will bring down our rocket back to the ground. For the most part these are optional wrong choices that we are making in our daily lives. These must be eliminated immediately if we are truly hardcore and are really going for the finish line.
Cannabis: This is one of the worst drugs for bodybuilding that I can think of. It is the single most potent demotivator. Do not tell me that it stimulates androgen production or that it chills you out. I have seen a cannabis addict tear up his floorboards looking for something he had hidden. Cannabis produces oestrogen, fact of life. Cannabis negatively affects the part of the mind that motivates us into taking action. It makes you do nothing when you should do something. It's users are prone to mood swings, irrational behavior, temper tantrums and worst of all, a higher chance of bacterial infections.

Nubain: Second worst on the list. This is an opiate and single handedly destroyed an enormous section of British bodybuilding. It creeps up slowly on the users until they get needle frenzy and all the other aspects of an addiction. I personally needed a week in detox to get rid of this stuff. Which is the only time I have been in detox, but it shows the extent of the Nubain problem. I entered with innocence thinking all those years ago that it suppressed my cortisol levels. It took me in, chewed me up and spat me out and I was still kicking and screaming.

GHB: Of late many people are getting GHB addiction and they are harder to deal with than straight heroin addicts. The users cannot feel good, no matter what they do, because they cannot produce enough seretonin. It appears that the damage is permanent and the only possible way back once you are really hooked is methadone. People started having little sips throughout the day, which makes them feel positive and more confident. This is similar to a cocaine addiction in perception and considerably worse because there is a genuine physical dependence with GHB.

Alcohol: The most obvious demotivator. I am not against the odd drink, but if you are going on a course and taking the risks involved there is no place for drinking.

*FOUR*
Even the best-laid plans of men can go wrong. Commit yourself now to your plan and be prepared to make adjustments. Have definite goals for what you are about to do. You should know where you should be at any given time or date. If you fall behind you must know how the stack works and why it works and make the appropriate adjustment.
Chart your course, navigate the way ahead and you will be on course, stay on course and arrive at your destination.

*THREE*
Positive Attitude: Be wary of people that will try to throw your rocket off course. Often these will be those closest to you. I find it better to keep quiet about what I am doing until I have done it. Negative people and negative thoughts must be thrown overboard right now.

*TWO*
Support Systems: I rely heavily on my family and they enable me to realise all that I achieve and succeed in. Even the writing of this book, right now my wife is keeping the children happy in the other room. This is a part of my support system. My friend Kevin is collecting me for training in an hour, my staff help take phone calls so that I can write the book. These support systems are vital and you need to know and plan to make sure they are all “on-line”.

*ONE*
If everything goes wrong be prepared to make a conscious decision to abort early. If you fall ill or your dog gets sick and you cannot leave his side, then stop immediately regroup and start again later. The decision to abort should be made earlier rather than later. Do not press on regardless if the rocket is going to come down, land now, not later. Of course with all being well this will not be the case.

*AN EXAMPLE OF A HIGH DOSE SHORT DURATION STACK 18 DAYS IN A MASSAGE PARLOR STACK*

This is a sophisticated stack and I wrote it for a current Mr Universe to enable this person to gain more mass over the Christmas period. We use this stack on the back of a successful period of gains after competition. This is the second course for Mr Universe since the show, so his bodyweight has plateaued and something new and juicy is required to get things moving.
There is a need for oestrogen buffering firstly it is a good anticatabolic strategy but also to keep control of the androgenic effects of the steroid aspects of this cycle.

Each Day
0mg Tamoxifen.
Diazide tablet.
Armidex 2 times 2mg per day.
Anabolic
pwo simple strategies were used:

Insulin in the form of 30 IU Insulinard taken first thing in the morning rising by 5 IU a day until the peak of 55 IU was achieved. This does deliver a large dose of rapid acting insulin in the first 90 minutes as Insulintard is 30 percent fast acting. For this reason Mr Universe has to eat directly after taken the shot and again an hour later. Large meals with a total of 200 grams of carbohydrates which is 800 Kcals straight off.

Growth hormone taken in two microcyles throughout the 18 days of the cycle.
Days 5 - 8: 4 IU each day take as two divided doses of 2 IU.
Days 12 & 13: 8 IU taken as four divided doses of 2 IU.
Also T3 at a small dose of 25mcg a day was recommended. 2 days on 1 day off. This is purely to increment metabolic activity.

The Anti-Catabolic Aspect

He took 2 bottles of Capristan, of which both had 50ml of Capristan left. We called them bottles A and B
BOTTLE A: We added :-
0ml Deca
0ml Primobolan Depot
0ml Testosterone Propionate

BOTTLE B: We added :-
0ml Testosterone Enanthate
0ml Sustannon
0ml Testosterone Propionate

This is how the course was structured. Remember this is a big man. Over 330 LB in good condition so you have to adjust accordingly.....

All Shots are Site Located
AYS 1-5: 10ml of Bottle A per day. Taken as 4 x 2.5ml shots located.
AYS 6-12: 5ml of Bottle A and 5ml Bottle B taken each day.
AYS 13–18: 10ml Bottle B taken each day........
And so ends this extract.

Whatever you do, don’t let the human drive for mediocrity slow you down. Decide for yourself.
Paul Borreson


----------



## d2r2ddd (Aug 29, 2013)

Bump....


----------



## amateurmale (Sep 25, 2013)

excellent read


----------



## srd1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## joshck (Oct 7, 2013)

Sounds a little like the book. ..building the perfect beast....u can download the whole book  for free


----------

